# Cheese Babka anybody make it ?



## tropics (Feb 20, 2020)

Looking for a recipe on making it at home,no real bakeries in my area.
TIA Richie


----------



## tomd8 (Feb 20, 2020)

The King Arthur Flour site has a Babka with Raisins recipe that I've used with very good success.  You'll have to search around for one with cheese.  I would think adding whatever is used in a cheese danish could work here.


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2020)

tomd8 said:


> The King Arthur Flour site has a Babka with Raisins recipe that I've used with very good success.  You'll have to search around for one with cheese.  I would think adding whatever is used in a cheese danish could work here.


Tom Thanks I found that one.
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 20, 2020)

The cheese is similar to Ricotta but dryer. Some stores selling Friendship Farmers Cheese, we used it growing up for Babka and Blintzes. You can put cheese cloth in a sieve and drain Ricotta for a few days. A weight speeds things up. You can also make it, if you have the patience. 2 gallons of Whole Milk will give enough cheese for one Babka. It has to get pressed and drained as well. The finished cheese gets a little Sugar and Salt to taste. Dad added some super fine grated Lemon Zest. I find Vanilla is too strong. I want  to taste the cheese.   I have a recipe somewhere for Babka around here. I will be tracking it down for Eastern Breakfast and post it. Basically a Sweet Dough with Egg Yolks for color and richness. Egg White makes for a drier dough that stales faster...JJ


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> The cheese is similar to Ricotta but dryer. Some stores selling Friendship Farmers Cheese, we used it growing up for Babka and Blintzes. You can put cheese cloth in a sieve and drain Ricotta for a few days. A weight speeds things up. You can also make it, if you have the patience. 2 gallons of Whole Milk will give enough cheese for one Babka. It has tp get pressed and drained as well. The finished cheese gets a little Sugar and Salt to taste. Dad added some super fine grated Lemon Zest. I find Vanilla is too strong. I wand to taste the cheese.   I have a recipe somewhere for Babka ?around here. I will be tracking it down for Eastern Breakfast...JJ


JJ Thank you seems I owe you an apology for not responding to a Ricotta post I did.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fresh-ricotta.180901/
I am working a recipe I put together.As always thank you 
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2020)

Waiting to see your redemption of this Richie

Warren


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Waiting to see your redemption of this Richie
> 
> Warren


Warren I took a stab at it,taste great needs more Cheese.
I used the wrong size pan for this






A cut shot





Will try again 
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2020)

What's the old saying if at first you don't succeed then try and try again.
I know you will get it Richie.

Warren


----------



## flagriller (Feb 21, 2020)

*Ingredients*
6 h 40 m12 servings513 cals
*On Sale*
*What's on sale near you.*
On






Whole Foods Market
5298 University Parkway
SARASOTA, FL 34243
Sponsored



Dough:
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast
1 pinch white sugar
1/4 cup warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
1/2 cup butter, melted
*365 Everyday Value® Unsalted Butter*
Everyday Savings
LEARN MORE
ADVERTISEMENT





1/4 cup white sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
3/4 cup lukewarm milk
3 eggs
4 cups all-purpose flour, divided
Filling:
1 1/2 cups farmers cheese
1/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons sour cream
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon dried lemon peel
2 tablespoons butter, melted
Add all ingredients to list

*Directions*
Add a notePrint



Prep
1 h
Cook
40 m
Ready In
6 h 40 m

Sprinkle the yeast and the pinch of sugar over the warm water; stir to dissolve. Let stand until foamy, about 10 minutes.
Combine the 1/2 cup butter, 1/4 cup sugar, salt, 2 teaspoons of vanilla, milk, and 3 eggs in a bowl with 1 cup of flour and mix well. Add the yeast mixture and beat for 1 minute. Gradually add the remaining flour to form a soft dough. Turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic, adding small amounts of flour as necessary to prevent sticking. Shape the dough into a round, and place it in a greased bowl, turning to coat. Cover with plastic wrap and let the dough rise at room temperature until doubled in size, about 1 1/2 hours.
Beat together the farmers' cheese, 1/3 cup sugar, sour cream, 1 egg, 1 teaspoon vanilla extract, and dried lemon peel in a bowl until smooth. Set the filling aside. Lightly oil a 10-inch fluted tube pan (such as a Bundt(R)).
Turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface and pat into a 10-inch by 12-inch rectangle. Brush the dough with the 2 tablespoons of melted butter. Spread the cheese filling evenly over the dough. Roll the dough up like a jelly roll, starting from the long end; twist the dough 6 to 8 times to form a rope. Pinch the seams and ends closed and arrange the rope of dough in the greased pan. Cover loosely and let rise 1 hour.
Preheat an oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
Bake the babka until deep golden brown, 40 to 45 minutes. Remove from oven and let stand for 5 minutes; invert the babka onto a wire rack and remove the pan. Allow the babka to cool for at least 2 hours before slicing.

You might also like






Italian Cream Cheese and Ricotta Cheesecake
Delectable, classic Italian creamy cheesecake.
Get the magazine
Get a full year for just $10!
Cook 5-star weekday dinners every time.
*Footnotes*

Cook's Notes
Use a farmers' cheese that resembles very dry cottage cheese; do not use the slicing cheese that is also called farmer cheese or Amish farmer cheese.
If you have a silicone Bundt® pan, it will work wonderfully in this recipe.
Partner Tip
Reynolds® parchment can be used for easier cleanup/removal from the pan.


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2020)

flagriller said:


> *Ingredients*
> 6 h 40 m12 servings513 cals
> *On Sale*
> *What's on sale near you.*
> ...


That is pretty close to the recipe I used.
Richie


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 21, 2020)

Cheese Babka
					

A sweet and tangy cheese filling is rolled up in this rich babka dough, which is coiled into a fluted tube pan and baked.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> Cheese Babka
> 
> 
> A sweet and tangy cheese filling is rolled up in this rich babka dough, which is coiled into a fluted tube pan and baked.
> ...


Thanks for moving this I wasn't sure if it should have went in bread or cheese
Richie


----------



## tomd8 (Feb 23, 2020)

My daughter coincidentally brought over a sampling of food from a Polish specialty food store along with a Cherry Cheese Babka.  I have to say it was absolutely delicious.  I did notice the cheese was listed as Cream Cheese.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 23, 2020)

You'll get the best result with a deep pan, 4 to 6". I use an Angle Food Cake pan. Or good quality Loaf Pans work too...JJ


----------



## tropics (Oct 19, 2020)

Thank you all for the info!! I made one a little over a week ago that Wife & I thought it was Great. I used a loaf pan as 

 chef jimmyj
  suggested, it worked great Thanks JJ.





Sliced shows it has some cheese





Will make this again before posting recipe
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice Richie now just step up the game and in prove as you feel necessary.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2020)

That's BEAUTIFUL! I miss the Polish Deli's in NJ where I grew up. The Cheese Babkas, everyone made, were 16" × 6", must of had 2 Pounds of Cheese in each with Golden Raisins throughout. We would cut a slice 1.5" thick and Butter it generously. Sliced Babka is good Toasted too...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 19, 2020)

That looks fantastic .


----------



## tropics (Apr 24, 2021)

Still working on the recipe but it is getting better


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2021)

Looks like Dad used to Bake! Dad baked Babka for fun as there were plenty of Polish Delis where we lived. The Cheese Babkas growing up were these 16" round Monsters that were great and loaded with sweet Farmers Cheese. 
Dad's first attempt was going to be Epoch. He researched Polish Cookbooks and Recipes from the Church News letters, got all the ingredients including a Dozen Egg Yolks and a Pound of Cheese. He mixed and kneaded by hand and sat at the Oven watching it Bake. The result was a thing of Beauty. Dad called the family together and sliced 1 1/4" slices. The Babka still warm smelled amazing! First bite, everyone spit it out!!!!  Dad had accidentally put 1 TABLESPOON  of Salt when the recipe called for 1 teaspoon! 
Heartbroken and disappointed, we all started laughing and the lesson was learned, no  measuring mistake was ever made again! Dad gave it a go the next weekend and made a Delicious Cheese Babka....JJ


----------



## tropics (Apr 24, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks like Dad used to Bake! Dad baked Babka for fun as there were plenty of Polish Delis where we lived. The Cheese Babkas growing up were these 16" round Monsters that were great and loaded with sweet Farmers Cheese.
> Dad's first attempt was going to be Epoch. He researched Polish Cookbooks and Recipes from the Church News letters, got all the ingredients including a Dozen Egg Yolks and a Pound of Cheese. He mixed and kneaded by hand and sat at the Oven watching it Bake. The result was a thing of Beauty. Dad called the family together and sliced 1 1/4" slices. The Babka still warm smelled amazing! First bite, everyone spit it out!!!!  Dad had accidentally put 1 TABLESPOON  of Salt when the recipe called for 1 teaspoon!
> Heartbroken and disappointed, we all started laughing and the lesson was learned, no  measuring mistake was ever made again! Dad gave it a go the next weekend and made a Delicious Cheese Babka....JJ


Thanks for the chuckle 
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 25, 2021)

We have all done at some point in our cooking JJ.

Warren


----------

